# What, again? another drone into a stadium



## vintagesnaps (Sep 7, 2015)

Saw this on the news - right into the press box this time, operated by a student. Way to open the season. Obviously something needs to be done before somebody gets hurt.

Drone crashes inside Commonwealth Stadium just before UK-Louisiana Lafayette kickoff


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2015)

As long as anyone can buy a drone expect stuff like this to continue happening.

Expect that some number of drone owners will decide none of the rules applies to them and they can fly their drone however, whenever, and wherever they please.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2015)

KmH said:
			
		

> As long as anyone can buy a drone expect stuff like this to continue happening.
> 
> Expect that some number of drone owners will decide none of the rules applies to them and they can fly their drone however, whenever, and wherever they please.



^^THAT!^^

 Pretty much exactly 100%, word-for-word, the ultimate truth.


----------



## jovince3000 (Sep 9, 2015)

I bet a 5$ bill that these drones users are the same people who cross at a red light. 

Humanity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 9, 2015)

KmH said:


> As long as anyone can buy a drone expect stuff like this to continue happening.
> 
> Expect that some number of drone owners will assume that since they were never told when they bought their drone about any safety suggestions, nor what the law states in regards to their flying, they will merrily believe whatever they do with their drone is perfectly safe and legal.
> 
> In short, self-induced ignorance.




Fify.


----------

